# Resolved! BIG girl at local humane society



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I know the chances here are slim, but I am hoping someone will want to rescue this big girl and give her the loving home she deserves. I have spent time with "MyGirl" and shes an absolute doll. She loves to tooth purr & flop out next to you. All this girl wants is to love and be loved.

I think she's around 2-4 years old. She's about 8lbs and has grey/white/cream markings. She also has a little black heart shape on her back :hearts.

I don't mind going and paying the $20 adoption fee and fostering her until she can be picked up or flown to you.

It just breaks my heart and she needs a home so bad :tears2:. Rabbits around here probably don't end up in good homes because of their tiny adoption fee.





















Its about $219 to fly rabbits in the US. I have seen people come together to adopt buns from out of state and I am hoping that someone will want to love MyGirl because AZ seriously lacks GOOD bunny homes :sigh:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

...What's her story?

She's such a sad looking girlie.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 22, 2009)

She does look sad and old... Poor girl


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

She is beautiful...Wish I had the room. *sigh*


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> ...What's her story?
> 
> She's such a sad looking girlie.


I have no idea....she was an owner surrender. She does look sad in the pictures, but once I hopped into her pen, she was as happy as can be - you could just see it in her big eyes. Just breaks my heart. I wish I could take her home to foster...but I am leaving in May for dog grooming school for 3 months and I'd need to be sure she'd get adopted by then .

I'm going to go to PetSmart tomorrow to spend time with her. Every time I go I have to stay longer then I want to, so I can talk myself out of taking her home :tears2:.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to add that* transport to California will be possible* sometime between mid/end January - early March. I'm going to be going to the Corona area to check out a dog grooming school.


----------



## Luluznewz (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww she is such a sweetie. I really wish my housing situation was more flexible/ certain. I really hope she finds a home. Please let us know if she gets adopted.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 23, 2009)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> Awww she is such a sweetie. I really wish my housing situation was more flexible/ certain. I really hope she finds a home. Please let us know if she gets adopted.


Whats up with your housing situation, if you don't mind my asking? Not allowed another rabbit because of renting or something ?


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

How do you think she would do with bonding? 
Is she domminent or submissive? 
How is she with the litter box?
Spayed?
Any aggression or just a love bug? 


I was looking into adopting a holland from a customer whose daughter went to college....but I was laying in bed last night petting Fallow and asked him what he'd think of another big girl and he started licking me...a first for him. Maybe a sign?
I don't know how it would go over with my parents because I fought to keep my two....but I figured I'll be out in hopefully 5-6 months.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 23, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> How do you think she would do with bonding?
> *I think she will bond with a boy, for sure...she wants to love and be loved! She reminds me a lot of my Morgan, who really wanted a girl friend.*
> 
> Is she domminent or submissive?
> ...


I am going to PetSmart in about an hour or so....so you can text me at 928-379-1128. I'll be with MyGirl for probably 1-2 hours....so call/text me within the next 2-3 hours if you want videos of her/want to adopt her. If not...I won't see her again until probably Saturday.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would really love to, but I need to think about it. I am getting 2 large buns (A English lop and Flemmie) and I need to make sure I can have the room.


----------



## Luluznewz (Dec 24, 2009)

In case you are still interested about my housing:

I rent. That is more or less the extent of it, but my landlord is CRAZY! The only reason I can have one bunny is more or less because I begged and bargained. 

The main reason its a problem is because my housing is really uncertain because I'm a college student and usually have to move for every new school year and I never really know how hard it is going to be to find a new place. I've just accepted that having the one rabbit and tortoise makes it challenging, and having more would make it way to challenging.

So thats my long unnecessary story. In moments of extreme weakness it makes me miss living with my parents. 

p.s: for anyone concerned, I'm dedicated to always having Lulu and my tortoise. I would never give her up because of housing. Its makes it harder to find new places, but I know its possible.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2009)

Awww what a sweetheart. If I was closer, had the space, the money, and all healthy bunnies, I would adopt her in a heartbeat. Not helpful, I know, but she looks so sweet. Good luck finding her a home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2009)

Can you get her to here?


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 24, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Can you get her to here?


LV is only 3-4 hours from me. We can't drive far because our car is crappy.....but I might be able to get a friend to help drive half way.

Let me know ASAP...we can work it out, for sure. I still have time to go and get her before petsmart closes. I have about 1 hour to get there or else I'd have to go on Friday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2009)

Friday would be better for us--have way too much going on today and tomorrow.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 24, 2009)

Friday...as in you want me to go and get her on Friday? I forgot that tomorrow is Christmas, so I'd have to go and get her on Saturday morning, as the Humane Society inside of PetSmart is closed tomorrow.

My parents are going to Laughlin next Thursday. Can you meet them in Laughlin then? You'll need to meet them before they get set up at their hotel, as rabbits aren't allowed in there.

Also...will she be spayed? What type of cage will she be in? Will she be allowed to run around outside of her cage a lot? You can tell she wants to be a house bunny, so hopefully she can live inside.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2009)

we've been rescuing bunnies since early 2002. We've had 27 bunnies go thru our auspices--some we were able to place in forever homes after checking on the prospective adoptees extensively. We moved to Las Vegas from central CA a year ago in May and brought fifteen with us. We still have 8 and our son has five. All of our bunnies get neutered as soon as possible and they are definitely house rabbits--one of the bedrooms in our house is set up for rabbits and they each get three hours exercise time out of their Hutch--her hutch will be a 36 by 30 with a wire floor and a corner box with nesting material as well as a piece of carpet and a board to lounge on. We feed our buns Timothy complete pellet--a small amount, unlimited timothy hat and vegetables in the morning and evening. Any more questions--_(phone number edited out by moderator since y'all have been in touch!)_ Looking forward to our new family member--we will name her Lilly after a bun of ours that passed away that looked a lot like her and was the same size. As far as being picked up, she will learn to tolerate it--we pick ours up from under in a scooping motion to get them out of the hutch and have a box with openings on both ends that they get herded into so we can put them up when run time is over. Larry and Nancy


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, Larry and Nancy....I know we've been texting, but I wanted to let everyone here know I've got Lilly with me now! She's scared, but will settle in well, I do think. I need to get a cage set up for her. I might set her up in the large dog kennel that we have, since she will just be with us until Thursday.

The adoption volunteer at PetSmart rushed me right out of there. I literally handed her the $20 adoption fee, signed a paper, then ran out the door. It felt...wrong, lol. I'm glad Lilly is going to be in good hands from here on out. If a bad family came in to adopt her and the lady rushed them out like they did me...I wonder where Lilly would have ended up? The HS here doesn't even ask to see ID when adopting.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 24, 2009)

I was still in debate about her...I was talking with Krystal-who you know. And because of my living situation I couldn't be for sure if she would have a forever home here or not and that was the only thing keeping me from her.

I'm so glad to know she is going to a good home that will love her and care for her.

And that's horrible to hear about the rescue program their running there...they seem more interested in money than the weel being of the animals.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2009)

I was going to post a video, but I can't figure out how to get it off facebook and onto here.

Lilly is settling in nicely. Morgan has already wandered around her kennel (have a pen around the kennel, too) to visit her. He's such a love bug, lol!

Ryan really likes Lilly! He can't get over how big she is. Not sure why he thinks she's so huge, as he did pet Flemish with me in September .


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2009)

Amy's video of Lilly


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Amy's video of Lilly


Thank you so much!!!


So Lilly is experiencing the kitties right now. I set up a little pen around her kennel that can allow her to go into the closet....and all the kitties (4, ugh!!) keep jumping into the pen to see the new "toy". Well.....the kitties get what they deserve by being humped and circled, HAHA!! She really needs a spay .


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 25, 2009)

the video didnt work ):


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone who has facebook can add me as a friend to see the videos. I'll try to see if I can get them onto my flickr account later, so they are more public.

Amy Gregorio Davis.....just add me .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute video! 'm so glad she is out of her Petsmart cage for Christmas.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Amy's video of Lilly
> ...


Hey not a problem  Just ask you shall receive


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is this video, too.....

[ame]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=220719216026&ref=nf[/ame]


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't get enough of this big girl, LOL! She's just like my Brody...very, uh.....demanding! She's so sweet, but she's also got that spunky lop bunny side to her. She also reminds me a lot of Peg's (TinysMom) deceased Californian bunny, George. Lilly is definitely Lop/Californian mix.

Lilly bolts out of her kennel like a racehorse bolting out of the starting gates as soon as you open the door :laughsmiley:. I have to force her back into the kennel....she just wants nothing to do with being caged up. I think I really made her happier earlier when I let her run around in the closet/pen around her kennel...she just loved it.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 26, 2009)

Aww  She's so cute! Hope someone decides to get her


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 26, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Aww  She's so cute! Hope someone decides to get her


"Nancy McClelland" and her husband, Larry, are adopting her .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2009)

and we can't wait to have her as our overlord--dogs have masters, cats have caretakers and bunnies have slaves!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 26, 2009)

Nancy & Larry....I have a person on Bunspace who lives in Bullhead and they said that Lilly could stay with them in case it happens that my parents are going to be arriving into Laughlin later on in the day...too late for you to meet them...that way you could pick her up the next day (Friday). 

I will know more about timing as Thursday comes closer. My parents have been known to "fart around" (as we call it)....so I'm grateful for the person who offered to "bun sit" Lilly for a day if need be :biggrin2:.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2009)

that will be great as I (Larry) really dislike driving at night. Let us know and thanks.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 26, 2009)

Hooray! I'm so glad things are working out for Miss Lilly! Amy, do you have more photos of her? I want to see the big pretty girl.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 27, 2009)

Nancy & Larry....I hate driving at night, too...so I understand .

Shiloh....I'll take pictures tomorrow! I uploaded more videos to facebook...so you can check them out :biggrin2:.

I think everyone can see this video...changed my settings on FB....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=lf#/video/video.php?v=222653156026&ref=mf


I'll be soooo sad letting her go. She's an amazing bunny, but I know she will have a wonderful life with Larry & Nancy .


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 27, 2009)

Soo pleased she`s found her forever home inkbouce:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 27, 2009)

thank god someone decided to take her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2009)

we set her hutch up with everything today--just need to put hay in the manger and food in her new dish. Then, add rabbit.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 27, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> we set her hutch up with everything today--just need to put hay in the manger and food in her new dish. Then, add rabbit.


I'd LOVE to see pictures :biggrin2:!


I'm going to take pictures of Lilly after my show is over, then I'll post them here .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 28, 2009)

my son will be over this weekend so we can do pictures--he's got photobucket so he gets to do all the picture work for us.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a recorded live stream video of Miss Lilly....
[ame]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/3559906[/ame]


She's such a great girl. It is going to break my heart letting her go, but I must do it. She's like a big floppy cuddly puppy dog....seriously. She's perfect!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man,i was just watching her and she is absolutely lovely...what a very pretty little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2009)

she's gorgeous and seems to be very well socialized--we can't wait.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a little update....

Miss Lilly is still doing very well. She loooooves her out-time and kissing Morgan through her cage bars .

She goes in for her spay tomorrow (Thursday), she will be healed a week after that, then we can discuss when she's going home with Nancy and Larry in Las Vegas :biggrin2:!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Good luck Lilly on your spay!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

hope the spay goes well and hopefully shes still a sweetie after!

she sounds like such an amazzing bunny...im so happy someone from the forum has taken her on and glad you have rescued her


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 7, 2010)

Lilly had her spay today and she is now home resting . All I have to do now is talk with Larry and Nancy about when we can get Miss Lilly home to them :biggrin2:.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

YEAH


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 7, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

AWW bless glad all is going to plan and then some other lucky bun can use your fostering service:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 8, 2010)

That's great to hear...

sending lots of gentle soothing nose rubs to Lilly


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 29, 2010)

she is absolutely adorable! the video is too cute! what a good bunny she is! :bunnydance:thank the Lord she was placed in your hands! i'm so glad she is off to a good home!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you, Brittany :biggrin2:.

So the plan is still that I will meet Amanda and she will bring Lilli (not Lilly...I've been typing it wrong, LOL!) to Nancy & Larry (or close to them).

Can a mod please change this to "resolved"?


----------

